# T day weekend weather fir central VT?



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2014)

i thinking of going to K if cold enough for snow making to get 25% open at k . Just curios what the good weather ppl thinking about that date?


----------



## flightschool (Nov 6, 2014)

If K opens up a few trails for t-day weekend I'de be down for sure.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)

I am there every year on Tuesday or Wednesday before Turkey Day


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 6, 2014)

Xwhaler and I may be there November 23rd.  I'm hoping they are skiing top to bottom by then.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 6, 2014)

Starting Wednesday the 12th, the forecast is for good snowmaking temps for the next 7 nights, and maybe a few days.  I imagine that K and SR and a few others (Wildcat?) will be top to bottom for the following weekend. Sugarloaf is saying top of the superquad to the bottom this weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 6, 2014)

Quietman said:


> Starting Wednesday the 12th, the forecast is for good snowmaking temps for the next 7 nights, and maybe a few days.  I imagine that K and SR and a few others (Wildcat?) will be top to bottom for the following weekend. Sugarloaf is saying top of the superquad to the bottom this weekend.



Check out BG's post on the Winter Forecast thread.  If that bomb goes off in the Bering Strait it will supposedly push cold air this direction for the rest of the month.  That happens and Thanksgiving will not only be in play but could be better then some recent Christmas weeks.  I could be on the snow as early as 8 days. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2014)

I am hitting K probably 11/23 and either 11/26 or on turkeyday 11/27


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prime time snowmaking weather late next week for all of new england.  Berkshire East sadly won't open until the third weekend in December.


----------

